

LED images on an RC helicopter blade - srveit
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1461291

======
ColinWright
Very cool, but it would _so_ benefit from better camera work. It was fun,
impressive and entertaining, but I had to give up after a while as it was
hurting my eyes to have to follow it.

Image stabilization anyone?

